# 2008-09 Suns Schedule Released



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*View the entire schedule here*



> PHOENIX – Coming off their fourth consecutive 50-win campaign, the Phoenix Suns will tip off the club’s 41st NBA season in grand style with a pair of nationally televised games against the San Antonio Spurs and New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> For the first time since 1996, the Suns and US Airways Center will host the bright lights of ABC’s Christmas Day coverage in a marquee rematch of opening night with the Spurs. Phoenix plays on Christmas Day in back-to-back years for the first time since the 1995-96 and 1996-97 seasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like the league is really trying to push that rivalry between the Spurs and the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Looks like the league is really trying to push that rivalry between the Spurs and the Suns.


I don't know if it qualifies, since it's all one-sided in favor the Spurs lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

There's a lotta national games this year. ... Not too excited about the last 4 games which are played in 5 nights right before the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know if it qualifies, since it's all one-sided in favor the Spurs lol.


You got to admit that they always put on a great show though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ezealen said:


> You got to admit that they always put on a great show though.


Suns ALWAYS put on a great show.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Suns ALWAYS put on a great show.


and watching them get hammered every year by the spurs is ever better! 

Good luck next season, guys. Looks like y'all got a schedule almost as tough as the spurs. Can't wait for the season open.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Suns ALWAYS put on a great show.


Not really. I don't enjoy when they come out flat, turn it over like crazy. Or when they start off strong, get a 15-20 pt lead and then blow it.


----------

